# Is your mouse supposed to 'squeak'



## Georgiaaaax

My mouse 'Squeak' got her name for a reason, but I dont know if she is supposed to squeak as much as she does. Its quite high pitched and 
then gets lower. On reading other posts I saw something along the lines of
'My mouse was on its hind legs then started squeak obviously struuggling for breath'

Is this something I should be aware/ careful of?


----------



## Georgiaaaax

???


----------



## SarahY

Please don't be so impatient, you only posted the question half an hour ago 

Mice don't make any noise as a rule. Noises can mean many things, can you tell us anything more?


----------



## morning-star

Some squeak when they get picked up because they are frightened, sometimes they squeak when fighting, but are normally silent.

Is it a constant chiter-chiter squeaky sound? does it looks like her breathing is heavy/laboured when she does it?


----------



## LauM

Mine only squeak if they're picked up roughly (on occasion when my little nieces handle them). I'd be worried if they squeaked for no apparent reason.


----------



## maddeh

My mice only squeak if their cagemates are being too rough with their grooming. Saying that, I have one mouse who is an oddity, and makes weird chirpy noises when she is eating something she really likes. I initally thought it was a respiratory thing but every time I picked her up to listen she would be normal, and it only occurs when she is eating mealworms, or a small selection of other foods she is given as a treat. Very odd :|


----------



## Georgiaaaax

I think she's okaay now, sorry for being impatient.
But thanks.


----------



## candycorn

I have a singing mouse. She chirps and warbles like a canary...almost all the time she is awake. She chitters more than a squirrel!


----------



## Emfa Mouse

candycorn said:


> I have a singing mouse. She chirps and warbles like a canary...almost all the time she is awake. She chitters more than a squirrel!


I think my does may be singing mice, they are always chirping and squeaking! It's rather interesting to listen to their 'conversations' :lol:


----------



## Shadowrunner

Some of mine chirp.
That being said, I know mice talk with each other in voices too high for people to hear.
Sometimes I tell my sister to listen to the mice and she gives me a odd look.
Perhaps some of us can hear the higher pitches easier. It might explain why some mice sound
like they chatter.

Some of my new mice squeak when I pick them up, they seem to dislike me.
*shrug*


----------



## morning-star

Shadowrunner said:


> Some of mine chirp.
> That being said, I know mice talk with each other in voices too high for people to hear.
> Sometimes I tell my sister to listen to the mice and she gives me a odd look.
> Perhaps some of us can hear the higher pitches easier. It might explain why some mice sound
> like they chatter.
> 
> Some of my new mice squeak when I pick them up, they seem to dislike me.
> *shrug*


if you listen to a lot of them you can hear them grinding their teeth, making little noises, it's them talking to you.

ever felt a mouse buzz/vibrate when you pick it up? that is also them making noises (in a pitch we can not hear) - mine seem to do this when they are really happy to see me :lol: (so lonely boys do it a lot)


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Yes!! Every time I pick up one of my does she vibrates furiously in my hand!


----------

